# Older Horse tiller



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres a little video I made today on an older Horse troy built tiller.

I took the carb off and cleaned it, new air filter and fired the bad boy up.

I have had it a couple of years but never used it, so I put it on Craigs list here locally, not trying to sell it at all on here, so don't take this the wrong way.

Heres the video. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNBWrjTob3M]YouTube - troyworking.AVI[/ame]

Rob


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Those old tillers are great machines. I am trying to talk my brother into selling me his that inherited from his father in law and never uses.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Those old rear tine tillers are sweet, I have only used the front tine ones that abuse and only had the pleasure to watch a troy bilt. So I assume they were taken over by MTD?


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

flman said:


> Those old rear tine tillers are sweet, I have only used the front tine ones that abuse and only had the pleasure to watch a troy bilt. So I assume they were taken over by MTD?


I guess they did, and they say the newer ones aren't as well built as the old ones.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I guess I could mention that a gentlemen about 25 miles away bought it tonight, just loaded it up.

Rob


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

rubadub said:


> I guess they did, and they say the newer ones aren't as well built as the old ones.


Yeah, MTD uses a bunch of Chinese bearings now a day, and they only last a few hours, maybe more if you are lucky.



rubadub said:


> I guess I could mention that a gentlemen about 25 miles away bought it tonight, just loaded it up.
> 
> Rob


I hope you got you price for it, that buyer got him self a nice tiller.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I advertised it for $400.00 and thats what I got, so it came out pretty good. A happy seller and a happy buyer, thats a good thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## nebirddog (Apr 19, 2014)

Okay, I have an older Troy bilt tiller and need a starter button. It's a Horse model, 98749 with a Tecumseh 6 hp motor. Bought it at an auction and it runs great, I would just like to keep the electric start and need a new button. I've search quite a bit on the internet but found nothing.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

nebirddog,is that the key type that has just run/start/stop ? Can you post a picture of it ??
If it's just a push button,you can use one from a Coleman generator.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jul 8, 2015)

im sure whoever bought it form you was very happy.


----------



## Submariner (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning gentlemen, I have bought a horse at an auction the other day, a TH 1001-1 H2 and a date stamp of 1977 on it

picked it up for $75 needed new carb and new belts as well as the reverse drive disk. 

Restoring it as best as i can figure out. Where can I find a parts manual for it?


----------

